# UM TV 15inch



## yvs (Dec 20, 2009)

*UMC TV 15inch*

I have a umc tv and since the digital switch over i cannot get a update for the channels, iv tried everythin in the manual but still no channels, when i go into dvb it wont highlight the setting to update any channels as it does on the tv mode, can anyone help!!!!


----------

